# mistking manifold setup?



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

So I was cruising the mistking website looking for a few parts I need and I came across the manifold section. Has anyone bought one of these? I have two tanks set up with mistking in SERIES right now, but I was wondering if the manifold would allow me to do them in PARALLEL, but do it in such a way that I can have the one tank (which is larger) mist more often than the smaller tank, but NOT have to do anything manually, like shut a valve to cut off the water to the smaller tank. Is that possible?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

dfrmav said:


> So I was cruising the mistking website looking for a few parts I need and I came across the manifold section. Has anyone bought one of these? I have two tanks set up with mistking in SERIES right now, but I was wondering if the manifold would allow me to do them in PARALLEL, but do it in such a way that I can have the one tank (which is larger) mist more often than the smaller tank, but NOT have to do anything manually, like shut a valve to cut off the water to the smaller tank. Is that possible?


I've had that thought... You could potentially use a "no drip" valve on a separate timer and stop the flow running on certain lines at certain times. Someone get Marty to chime in.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

You could probably do something like that but would need some form of automation similar to when you have multiple zone sprinkler systems. 

Example (unsure how you could modify it to fit your purpous though)

Amazon.com: Rainbird E6C Sprinkler Timer Controller: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Amazon.com: 1" 6 Valve Manifold Setup for Irrigation System with Weathermatic N-100F Sprinkler Valves: Patio, Lawn & Garden

obviously I just cut and pasted the first results that I came up with and actual research would need to take place long before any concideration.

I am sure there might be a misting version of this but my wife is B*tching at me to get in shower so sorry I can not help more.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

If you set it up like a yard sprinkler system Marty would need a more elaborate timer that could break it up by zones...then have a valve for each zone that would switch it in and off. It shouldn't be that difficult considering the technology is already there with sprinkler systems. Marty....that's a way to stay ahead of the competition and you could sell new timers and valves to all of us who already have the setup.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Surprisingly I'm extremely rarely asked about that. It would involve a more complicated controller, custom programs, user interface (so everyone could use it). Cost is the prohibiting factor. In the end if you have to dish out $2,000 for a misting system, why not just buy 3 separate units at $99 each with their own timers running off the same reservoir.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I have used the 'zip drip' and another timer to run different misting heads at different times in one vivarium, pretty slick-


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Marty said:


> Surprisingly I'm extremely rarely asked about that. It would involve a more complicated controller, custom programs, user interface (so everyone could use it). Cost is the prohibiting factor. In the end if you have to dish out $2,000 for a misting system, why not just buy 3 separate units at $99 each with their own timers running off the same reservoir.


Marty, couldn't you use an actual timer from a sprinkler system like rainbird? It is actually very simple and those timers simply send a signal to shut power on and off to the valves. The only thing you would have to design would be the actual valves. I can't imagine that being very hard. There are timers around $30 bucks that do mutiple zones which could be different tanks. I have darts and tree frogs it would be nice to have a different amount of spray for different types of frogs.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

davescrews said:


> I have used the 'zip drip' and another timer to run different misting heads at different times in one vivarium, pretty slick-


Problem is that if you start using multiple timers for multiple valves and the pump you will quickly be out of synch as each timer keeps it's own time.



bshmerlie said:


> Marty, couldn't you use an actual timer from a sprinkler system like rainbird? It is actually very simple and those timers simply send a signal to shut power on and off to the valves. The only thing you would have to design would be the actual valves. I can't imagine that being very hard. There are timers around $30 bucks that do mutiple zones which could be different tanks. I have darts and tree frogs it would be nice to have a different amount of spray for different types of frogs.


Ideally you want to have one and the same unit so everything relies on the same internal clock and it gives a source of power to all the valves. A unit turns on the pump and then closes appropriate valves at the correct time. Again, you don't want to be out of synch with the pump controller. A lot of the sprinkler system assume that you already have a pressurized water source (tap). We don't have that in a misting system. Using a rain bird would be a bit ghetto too ;-) I will spin my wheels on this though.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

Marty said:


> Surprisingly I'm extremely rarely asked about that


Not being sarcastic, but really? I thought people would ask about this more often because not everyone has uniform tank sizes. 

I read all of your posts after this and I agree, the timing thing would definitely be an issue...but what I was thinking was re-designing a new Seconds Timer that connects to a manifold with a small chip in it. The timer would have settings for each individual line coming out of the manifold, and would send a signal to the chip inside the manifold, telling it which line to open and which to keep shut. There are at least 2 problems I see with that, however: 1) the mechanical opening and closing - how to achieve this? Could be expensive, and it's just one more thing to break in a system; 2) how do you tie each parallel line into the zip drip valve? It's possible using existing parts (probably just link a bunch of T valves and L valves together), but that might be a pain.


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

dfrmav said:


> Not being sarcastic, but really? I thought people would ask about this more often because not everyone has uniform tank sizes.


Wouldn't the biggest way to adjust for varying tank sizes be by varying the number of misting heads in each tank? The bigger the tank, the more nozzles thus the more water for the same period of time. Wouldn't this take care of the issue very simply? Or am I missing something (I don't have a tank yet, just doing a lot of reading, so I very well may be missing something )


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

LookinRound said:


> Wouldn't the biggest way to adjust for varying tank sizes be by varying the number of misting heads in each tank? The bigger the tank, the more nozzles thus the more water for the same period of time. Wouldn't this take care of the issue very simply? Or am I missing something (I don't have a tank yet, just doing a lot of reading, so I very well may be missing something )


You're absolutely correct. This works for most applications on similar setups with the only difference being the size. Problems arise when you have animals/plants that require different levels of humidity and or water. Some people have different animals/plants and want to use everything on single system. Having a dart frog tank, next to a chameleon next to a bench full of orchids would make using a single system as is impossible. Darts and naturalistic vivs don't need long misting times (say 3-4 sessions 30sec each). Some people mist a chameleon for 20 minutes at a time 2-3 times daily. Many believe that chameleons get stimulated and start drinking after several minutes of misting. A bench of orchids may only need to be misted 1-2 times per day. You can spend a lot of money and have one expensive complex system which may turn out to be a drag to control and operate, or you can have 3 very simple systems for cheaper. That's probably why this issue does not come up very often for me.


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

ok, that makes sense Marty. I was thinking just about the variable size tanks, all dart frogs. That makes sense though once you start mixing in different animals and all that.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

dfrmav, you are def right with your idea and you answered your own question at the same time. I think it might be a little more simple than you guys think.... Heres my spin on it, you take your seconds timer and re-design it to control the zip drip valves (via chip or bluetooth maybe). You release a totally new kit, which consists of one pump, one seconds timer for the pump, a number of heads (4,6,8,etc), 4,6, or 8 zip drip valves, and last but not least the new re-designed timer (which controls zip drips). You set it up with the pump timer for say.....2min 30sec's. You then program your 4,6,or8 station programable timer with line A: 25sec's, B: 50sec's, C: 75sec's, D: 100sec's, E: 125sec's, F: 150sec's..... They will all start from the same time and just end at later times based on which tanks you need more water/humidity in........... 

Obviously like marty already explained, as cool and high tech as this misting system will be, it would cost so much to buy that it would be cheaper and just as effective as running one pump and timer per tank.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not saying this could work to the point of controlling multiple zones without a headache, but I think 2 separate timed lines would probably work... This is hard to explain so bear with me.

Two timers, one pump, extra zip drip (or just a shut off valve) connected in-line with half of the lines. The switched line we'll call line A. Non-switched is line B.









Forgive the awful photoshop. I'm at my other job, so I can't spend too much time doing this without calling attention to myself. 

Mistking timer connected to a zip drip & half the lines:
6:30AM-7:30AM (ON, therefore lines A and B are open)
7:30AM-3:30PM (OFF, therefore line B is open, while line A is blocked by the valve)
3:30AM-4:30PM (ON, therefore lines A and B are open)
4:30PM-6:30AM (OFF, therefore line B is open, while line A is blocked by the valve)

Pump Timer:
Cycle 1 - 7:00 AM 30 secs (A+B)
Cycle 2 - 11:00 AM 30 secs (B)
Cycle 3 - 4:00 PM 30 secs (A+B)
Cycle 4 - 7:00 PM 30 secs (B)

Even if the timers get a little "off sync" with each other, you've got at least a 30 minute window for error... So once a year you reset the timers. No big deal in my opinion.

Each time "slot" on the zip drip blocks flow for a certain pump cycle. So in this example, you could use line A for Rhacodactylus geckos and line B for most frogs... The added expense is not much since Marty's prices are so excellent on that timer... Wouldn't this work? Am I missing something?


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

In this picture isn't timer 1 the only one turning the actual pump on for water flow?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^ Yes.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok I think I follow you. Along with the additional timer you would need another AC power adapter. I agree I think it would take awhile for the timers to get off cycle significantly. So would this work Marty?


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

LookinRound said:


> Wouldn't the biggest way to adjust for varying tank sizes be by varying the number of misting heads in each tank? The bigger the tank, the more nozzles thus the more water for the same period of time. Wouldn't this take care of the issue very simply? Or am I missing something (I don't have a tank yet, just doing a lot of reading, so I very well may be missing something )


yes, that's one way, but not every tank i have is sealed 95% with glass, 5% with screen. so water evaporates faster, so i need it to mist more often.

and yes, different species, plants, etc, is another concern.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes that would work in a simple model like that. In fact I have few people using something like this in hobby greenhouses. I don't recommend it though, because I don't like when the solenoid valves are engaged for so long. A lot of these tend to really heat up when engaged for a long time. I would optimize this a bit more and make the solenoid valve timed windows much narrower. Adding more valves will add complexity to a design very fast, so potential of having a massive cluster @!#$% of a system is great. if you try to use 3 or 4 valves and then troubleshoot some issues few months down the road after you loose the sheet of paper with the timings, please don't email me, haha


----------

